# Connexion à l'itunes store impossible



## AppleSpirit (11 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Lorsque j'ouvre l'appstore de mon iPad, une fois sur deux un message apparaît disant "connexion à l'itunes store impossible". Pour quelle raison ? Est-ce un dérangement général ?


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Lorsque j'ouvre l'appstore de mon iPad, une fois sur deux un message apparaît disant "connexion à l'itunes store impossible". Pour quelle raison ? Est-ce un dérangement général ?


Ça doit-être parce qu'une fois sur deux t'es déréglé

Est-ce tous les 28 jours


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Lorsque j'ouvre l'appstore de mon iPad, une fois sur deux un message  apparaît disant "connexion à l'itunes store impossible". Pour quelle  raison ? Est-ce un dérangement général ?



Tu émets de mauvaises ondes, c'est pour ça...
Il faut   *p o s i t i v e r* !...


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Février 2012)

Ça c'est des gags de binoclards par contre...

Mis à part ces digressions dois-je en conclure que vous ne savez m'apporter d'explication ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2012)

Nan, mais j'étais sérieux, moi !... 



Peut-être qu'au 250ième fil que tu ouvriras, je te répondrais...
Ce qui ne saurait tarder (pour le 250ième fil)...


----------

